# Gettin Serious



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

fed by a SoundStream XXX *10,000D*

*dual-alternator Saturn* !

http://www.freewebs.com/ohiobasssociety/dougspage.htm


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

So. Does it get loud?


----------

